# Military Slang Questions



## Damaged Goods (Dec 5, 2020)

Is "Front-leaning rest position" still used in Army Basic and AIT?  First time a DI said it to me I was ?????.  But I soon got the message when he added "You count the sets and I'll count the repetitions."

Is "Mae West" still used in jump school?  That was still the case in 1966 but the folks today may have an updated term.
___________

Dad (WWII) sometimes referred to K-rations.  Our field rations were C-rations and the dates on the packages were early '50s suggesting that they made their debut during Korea.  Are they still around or have all been dumped?


----------



## jujube (Dec 5, 2020)

Well, now they're MRE's.....Meals Ready to Eat.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 5, 2020)

My favorite "slang" was FIGMO.  I don't know if that is still used, but decades ago, it was our indicator of the future.


----------



## squatting dog (Dec 5, 2020)

I'm willing to bet that ageless saying SNAFU is still in use.   
Ladies, cover your ears... Situation Normal All (Bleeped) Up.


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 5, 2020)

*There's SOS in military food slang. *


----------



## jerry old (Dec 5, 2020)

I remember the first sergeant came in for a lot of grief
First Pig
War Pig

Cheese Eater (snitch)
scratching my head, the guys, when in a group, lead with their colorful complaints regarding the army, trying to remember..


----------



## Damaged Goods (Dec 5, 2020)

jujube said:


> Well, now they're MRE's.....Meals Ready to Eat.


It was unanimously agreed that the worst of the 12 C-rat meals were ham and lima beans, affectionately called "ham and m___________,"  especially if eaten cold.  The liquid was globs of fat bubbles.

Ironically, the supplemental snacks and desserts that accompanied ham and limas were the best.  I don't remember the exact items but something like canned peaches, a nice chunk of chocolate, and cheese and crackers.

All C-rat meals had small packs of cigarettes.  I think four individual cigarettes in a mini-pack.  Betcha they don't have them today.


----------



## Pete (Dec 5, 2020)

Damaged Goods said:


> It was unanimously agreed that the worst of the 12 C-rat meals were ham and lima beans, affectionately called "ham and m___________,"  especially if eaten cold.  The liquid was globs of fat bubbles.
> 
> Ironically, the supplemental snacks and desserts that accompanied ham and limas were the best.  I don't remember the exact items but something like canned peaches, a nice chunk of chocolate, and cheese and crackers.
> 
> All C-rat meals had small packs of cigarettes.  I think four individual cigarettes in a mini-pack.  Betcha they don't have them today.


I was in the Army 64-67 and remember those cigaretts in with the c-rations, but I also remember a 'vest pocket bible'... am I remembering something that didn't exist? I am thinking It was a tad larger than an old flip phone and contained the new testament


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 5, 2020)

I still use *Dee Dee Mow*


----------



## Damaged Goods (Dec 5, 2020)

Pete said:


> I was in the Army 64-67 and remember those cigaretts in with the c-rations, but I also remember a 'vest pocket bible'... am I remembering something that didn't exist? I am thinking It was a tad larger than an old flip phone and contained the new testament


Same era but do not remember any such bible.


----------



## win231 (Dec 5, 2020)

I learned some great poetry watching "Full Metal Jacket."
_I don't know but I've been told.....
Eskimo ----- is mighty cold_


----------



## Feelslikefar (Feb 22, 2021)

Saw a gentlemen wearing a T-shirt, awhile back, that said:

"DI DI MAU
BEAUCOUP DINKY DAU"
with a HUEY in the background

Wife asked what that meant and it took a bit of time to explain it.


----------



## Pecos (Feb 22, 2021)

And then we had: FUBAR (Fu......d Up Beyond All Recognition)

And: BOHICA (Bend over, here it comes again)


----------



## squatting dog (Feb 22, 2021)

Damaged Goods said:


> It was unanimously agreed that the worst of the 12 C-rat meals were ham and lima beans, affectionately called "ham and m___________,"  especially if eaten cold.  The liquid was globs of fat bubbles.
> 
> Ironically, the supplemental snacks and desserts that accompanied ham and limas were the best.  I don't remember the exact items but something like canned peaches, a nice chunk of chocolate, and cheese and crackers.
> 
> All C-rat meals had small packs of cigarettes.  I think four individual cigarettes in a mini-pack.  Betcha they don't have them today.



The spaghetti with beef chunks was my go to ration.  
Later on, we started getting LRRP ( Long-range reconnaissance patrol) dehydrated meals.

The only cigarettes we got came in an SP pack.  "SP's" as they were known to those who served in the bush of Vietnam were treasured. The packs, which came out to us periodically, were rather large cardboard boxes that contained cartons of cigarettes, writing paper, envelopes, and ball point pens. I particularly liked the Chuckles candy too.


----------



## Lewkat (Feb 23, 2021)

When I was commissioned, I was a shavetail for 18 months and then automatically promoted to 1st Lt.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 23, 2021)

Our first Sargent, who apparently didn’t like officers, told us..never salute me, I work for a living.


----------



## ProTruckDriver (Feb 26, 2021)

Pecos said:


> BOHICA (Bend over, here it comes again)


That brings back old memories. When I was stationed on the Nimitz our print shop onboard made paper bumper stickers on this because we had a Commanding Officer (CO) that loved to stay out to sea. One night while we were inport a few of the sailors went out and bumper stickered the CO's windshield on his car completely covering the windshield. The stickers were the hard ones to get off made of paper. We never did find out who the culprits were that did this. The print shop was order to stop making the stickers.


----------



## oldman (Feb 27, 2021)

Pappy said:


> Our first Sargent, who apparently didn’t like officers, told us..never salute me, I work for a living.


I first heard this in basic. I knew that was the rule, but one day I was leaving the mess hall and a Sergeant was entering. Without thinking, I saluted him. He told me the next time I saluted him, he would break my F'ing arm. That did it for me because I believed him.


----------



## tbeltrans (Mar 5, 2021)

Pink Biz said:


> *There's SOS in military food slang. *


I still call it that since I don't know any other name for it.

Tony


----------



## tbeltrans (Mar 5, 2021)

oldman said:


> I first heard this in basic. I knew that was the rule, but one day I was leaving the mess hall and a Sergeant was entering. Without thinking, I saluted him. He told me the next time I saluted him, he would break my F'ing arm. That did it for me because I believed him.


There are some folks in our condo association that call me "sir".  I still respond to not call me that because I work for a living.

Tony


----------



## tbeltrans (Mar 5, 2021)

win231 said:


> I learned some great poetry watching "Full Metal Jacket."
> _I don't know but I've been told.....
> Eskimo ----- is mighty cold_


That was the stuff we said in Basic Training as we marched and marched and marched and marched...    
I haven't (and won't) watch the movie, but do recognize the phrases.  I never thought of it as poetry but instead just cadence.  Interesting thought though.

Tony


----------



## tbeltrans (Mar 5, 2021)

Don M. said:


> My favorite "slang" was FIGMO.  I don't know if that is still used, but decades ago, it was our indicator of the future.


Yes, I remember that all too well.  I may have to stop reading the military sub-forum because it brings back memories that I finally got past.

Tony


----------



## win231 (Mar 5, 2021)

tbeltrans said:


> That was the stuff we said in Basic Training as we marched and marched and marched and marched...
> I haven't (and won't) watch the movie, but do recognize the phrases.  I never thought of it as poetry but instead just cadence.  Interesting thought though.
> 
> Tony


I also remember another march tune:  "Ho Chi Minh is a Son-of-a-b---h."


----------



## tbeltrans (Mar 5, 2021)

win231 said:


> I also remember another march tune:  "Ho Chi Minh is a Son-of-a-b---h."


We didn't have that one, but we had the typical "old school" stuff...

I know a girl who lived on the hill...

etc.

Tony


----------



## Tommy (Mar 6, 2021)

tbeltrans said:


> I still call it that since I don't know any other name for it.
> 
> Tony


I've always thought of SOS as being WW2 vintage slang.  I never heard it used in that context in common speech.  To me, including my time in the Navy, it was always "chipped beef on toast".


----------



## Lewkat (Mar 6, 2021)

tbeltrans said:


> There are some folks in our condo association that call me "sir".  I still respond to not call me that because I work for a living.
> 
> Tony


I was raised to address my male elders, sir and females, ma'am.  They are terms of respect and nothing more in civilian life.  Have nothing to do with working or not.


----------



## tbeltrans (Mar 6, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> I was raised to address my male elders, sir and females, ma'am.  They are terms of respect and nothing more in civilian life.  Have nothing to do with working or not.


Military and civilian life are not the same.  Considering that this is a MILITARY sub-forum, perhaps you should take that into consideration.

Tony


----------



## tbeltrans (Mar 6, 2021)

Tommy said:


> I've always thought of SOS as being WW2 vintage slang.  I never heard it used in that context in common speech.  To me, including my time in the Navy, it was always "chipped beef on toast".


Not in the Army, at least while I was in.

Tony


----------



## 911 (Mar 6, 2021)

Boot Licker...A guy that cozies up to the Sgt. or Lt.
FUBAR....F’d Up Beyond All Recognition
On the Double....Doing whatever quickly
Blooper guy.....The man that shoots the Bazooka


----------



## Feelslikefar (Mar 6, 2021)

A couple I used in the USAF:

*Oh-dark-30*              anytime after midnight

*Boomer*                     boom operator on a refueler

*Elephant Walk *          Lots of aircraft taxi in a line

*Why not Minot? - Freezin's the reason!*    Everyone in the USAF knows about Minot, AFB.

*Goat Rope *                when things mess up; out of your control

*Crowd Pleaser*            A Nuke

*Trash Hauler *              A cargo aircraft


----------



## Chet (Mar 6, 2021)

*Feather Merchant:* one in a position that involves little effort or responsibility or that calculatedly evades effort or responsibility : loafer.
*Gooney Bird:* C-47 cargo aircraft.
*Pregnant Guppy: *A cargo aircraft for ferrying large objects.


----------



## AnnieA (Mar 6, 2021)

squatting dog said:


> I'm willing to bet that ageless saying SNAFU is still in use.
> Ladies, cover your ears... Situation Normal All (Bleeped) Up.


That one tickles me.  Good spin on plain  'ole Murphy's Law.


----------



## oldman (Mar 7, 2021)

tbeltrans said:


> That was the stuff we said in Basic Training as we marched and marched and marched and marched...
> I haven't (and won't) watch the movie, but do recognize the phrases.  I never thought of it as poetry but instead just cadence.  Interesting thought though.
> 
> Tony


When we were on the Island during basic and while marching, the Sergeant tells me to “Give us a cadence.” I remembered one that my dad said when he was in the Army during WWII. Unfortunately, I can’t repeat it here, but my Sergeant liked it.


----------



## tbeltrans (Mar 7, 2021)

oldman said:


> When we were on the Island during basic and while marching, the Sergeant tells me to “Give us a cadence.” I remembered one that my dad said when he was in the Army during WWII. Unfortunately, I can’t repeat it here, but my Sergeant liked it.


When I went through electronics school after getting out of the Army, the instructor had a saying that helped us remember the resistor color code.  I can't repeat it here because nearly every word would be considered politically incorrect.  I doubt that phrase is used today.  I would be curious to know what is taught in its place though.   

Tony


----------



## SetWave (Mar 7, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> I still use *Dee Dee Mow*


Yeah, it comes in handy.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 7, 2021)

I grew up in a military family and military slang was the order of the day. My dad hated Weekend Warriors.


----------



## Verisure (Mar 8, 2021)

Pink Biz said:


> *There's SOS in military food slang. *


And one of my favourite dishes too.


----------



## Verisure (Mar 8, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> I still use *Dee Dee Mow*


_di di mau_, _la da_i, _dinky dau_, _troi oi_, and _xin loi. _


----------



## Verisure (Mar 8, 2021)

tbeltrans said:


> We didn't have that one, but we had the typical "old school" stuff...
> 
> I know a girl who lived on the hill...
> 
> ...


"If I die on a Russian front bury me with a Russian .... "    "Am I right or wrong? Tell me if I'm wrong."


----------



## Verisure (Mar 8, 2021)

F.T.A.


----------



## tbeltrans (Mar 8, 2021)

Verisure said:


> "If I die on a Russian front bury me with a Russian .... "    "Am I right or wrong? Tell me if I'm wrong."


Yes, I remember that one too, now that you mention it.

Tony


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 8, 2021)

Verisure said:


> di di mau


*THAT's* the spelling I was looking for!


----------



## tbeltrans (Mar 8, 2021)

Verisure said:


> _di di mau_, _la da_i, _dinky dau_, _troi oi_, and _xin loi. _


TT (or as many Army guys would say T (f$$%%^) T.

I suppose it is amazing how much of this stuff I haven't thought about in years, so I am a bit rusty on it.  I never used any of those terms when I came back.  My focus was on moving forward as much as possible, and away from that experience.

Tony


----------



## Verisure (Mar 8, 2021)

tbeltrans said:


> TT (or as many Army guys would say T (f$$%%^) T.
> 
> I suppose it is amazing how much of this stuff I haven't thought about in years, so I am a bit rusty on it.  I never used any of those terms when I came back.  My focus was on moving forward as much as possible, and away from that experience.
> 
> Tony


Actually, it's *"petit"* ...................... and *"beaucoup" *from the French _Indochina_ occupation before we ended up there.


----------



## Verisure (Mar 8, 2021)

Feelslikefar said:


> A couple I used in the USAF:
> 
> *Oh-dark-30*              anytime after midnight
> ...........................


Wow, that's a good one!


----------



## tbeltrans (Mar 8, 2021)

Verisure said:


> Actually, it's *"petit"* ...................... and *"beaucoup" *from the French _Indochina_ occupation before we ended up there.


Well TT is what the Vietnamese said and what we picked up from them.  I am aware of the French influence.  That is why it was very helpful to have a French speaking person in our unit.  By the way, "TT" (or however it is spelled", simply means something along the lines of "just a minute".  When asked to do something, but you are busy with something else, you might have relied "TT" if you were in Vietnam and that might have been common usage where you were.  It is not the same as "di di mau".

I am somewhat surprised at the pushback and questioning of some of the things I have said in this thread.  Oh well. Such is life in forums.

Tony


----------



## SetWave (Mar 8, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> I was raised to address my male elders, sir and females, ma'am.  They are terms of respect and nothing more in civilian life.  Have nothing to do with working or not.


As the son of a career officer those were the first words I was to utter no mater the circumstance.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 8, 2021)

tbeltrans said:


> Military and civilian life are not the same.  Considering that this is a MILITARY sub-forum, perhaps you should take that into consideration.
> 
> Tony


My dad liked saying, "Goddamned civilians!"


----------



## tbeltrans (Mar 8, 2021)

SetWave said:


> As the son of a career officer those were the first words I was to utter no mater the circumstance.


I wasn't raised to address people as "sir" or "ma'am", but instead to address adults as "Mr." or "Mrs." "or "Miss" (later, someobdy came up with "Ms" - pronounced "Mizz", and then as I got old enough that I was an adult and when familiar enough, could address others by their first name.  It was in the Army that I learned to address officers as "Sir" or Ma'am".

When I say to a civilian who addresses me as "sir", "don't call me sir, I work for a living", it is in jest and I try to make that clear.  If I can sense that such a jest would go over like a fart in a space suit, I don't bring it up at all.  If I had known I was going to get pushback on this, I would not have posted it at all.  I am narrowing what I post here to avoid this stuff, so here is another I will never mention again.  In fact, I am now seriously considering not coming into this sub-forum any more to avoid any issues altogether.  At the VA, I meet other veterans and we see each other, rather than trying to communicate via keyboard.  That is MUCH better.

Tony


----------



## Verisure (Mar 9, 2021)

tbeltrans said:


> Well TT is what the Vietnamese said and what we picked up from them.  I am aware of the French influence.  That is why it was very helpful to have a French speaking person in our unit.  By the way, "TT" (or however it is spelled", simply means something along the lines of "just a minute".  When asked to do something, but you are busy with something else, you might have relied "TT" if you were in Vietnam and that might have been common usage where you were.  It is not the same as "di di mau".
> 
> I am somewhat surprised at the pushback and questioning of some of the things I have said in this thread.  Oh well. Such is life in forums.
> 
> Tony


That is not correct. The French word *"petit"* means little and all of its derivatives such as small, short, or in a sentence "in a second", "shortly", etc. Two reasons why American soldiers thought the expression was "TT" is because 1). Americans didn't speak or understand French and 2). although most schooled Vietnamese (at that time) could speak French many could not pronounce the words properly. So ... Americans arrived assuming that the badly enunciated Vietnamese-French expression *"petit"* sounded like "TT" and so Americans assumed it was a Vietnamese word.

BTW: I am a Vietnam Veteran.


----------



## tbeltrans (Mar 9, 2021)

Verisure said:


> That is not correct. The French word *"petit"* means little and all of its derivatives such as small, short, or in a sentence "in a second", "shortly", etc. Two reasons why American soldiers thought the expression was "TT" is because 1). Americans didn't speak or understand French and 2). although most schooled Vietnamese (at that time) could speak French many could not pronounce the words properly. So ... Americans arrived assuming that the badly enunciated Vietnamese-French expression *"petit"* sounded like "TT" and so Americans assumed it was a Vietnamese word.
> 
> BTW: I am a Vietnam Veteran.


Calm down.  I am not arguing with you.  I simply said that we used the term "TT" and I told you how we used it.  I do not speak or understand French and neither did most of the guys I knew there.  So I was not intending at all to grapple about what you were saying about the French word, but instead simply stating the term we used and how it was used by us. 

At least at the end of your diatribe, you admitted that the term was used, however incorrectly.  How a simple post such as I made gets blown up into such a big deal is one of the irritating mysteries of forums.  We can stop now.  Also, I never questioned that you were a Vietnam veteran.  Odd how some react to each other here.  Disappointing to say the least.  At the VA, we seem to have much more respect for each other, so I will be VERY careful which sub-forums I visit here.  I am sorry it worked out this way.  So calm down and move along, there is nothing more to fight about here.

Tony


----------



## ohioboy (Mar 9, 2021)

Verisure said:


> That is not correct. The French word *"petit"* means little and all of its derivatives such as small, short, or in a sentence "in a second", "shortly", etc.



As in "Petit" jury/trial, as opposed to "Grand Jury" .


----------



## Verisure (Mar 9, 2021)

tbeltrans said:


> Calm down.  I am not arguing with you.  I simply said that we used the term "TT" and I told you how we used it.  I do not speak or understand French and neither did most of the guys I knew there.  So I was not intending at all to grapple about what you were saying about the French word, but instead simply stating the term we used and how it was used by us.
> 
> At least at the end of your diatribe, you admitted that the term was used, however incorrectly.  How a simple post such as I made gets blown up into such a big deal is one of the irritating mysteries of forums.  We can stop now.  Also, I never questioned that you were a Vietnam veteran.  Odd how some react to each other here.  Disappointing to say the least.  At the VA, we seem to have much more respect for each other, so I will be VERY careful which sub-forums I visit here.  I am sorry it worked out this way.  So calm down and move along, there is nothing more to fight about here.
> 
> Tony


I don't see a "big deal" or "a lack of respect". Your frustration is imagined and unilateral.


----------



## Verisure (Mar 9, 2021)

ohioboy said:


> As in "Petit" jury/trial, as opposed to "Grand Jury" .


Do you use _*"petit jury"*_ in English? I didn't know that.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 9, 2021)

AnnieA said:


> That one tickles me.  Good spin on plain  'ole Murphy's Law.


Some say Murphy was an optimist . . .


----------



## ohioboy (Mar 9, 2021)

Verisure said:


> Do you use _*"petit jury"*_ in English? I didn't know that.



2939.04 Compensation - prohibition of repeated service in same term.

The compensation of grand jurors shall be fixed by resolution of the board of county commissioners, not to exceed forty dollars for each day's attendance, payable out of the county treasury. Except in counties of less than one hundred thousand population according to the last federal census, in which counties the judge of the court of common pleas shall make rules in the judge's own county applicable to subsequent grand juror and *petit juror *service, a person who has served as a grand juror at a term of court is prohibited from serving again, either as a grand juror or *petit juror* in that jury year in which the service is rendered or in the next jury year. The person is entitled to a certificate of excuse or postponement in the same manner as a petit juror. The court of common pleas may order the drawing of a special jury to sit at any time public business requires it.


----------



## win231 (Mar 9, 2021)

win231 said:


> I learned some great poetry watching "Full Metal Jacket."
> _I don't know but I've been told.....
> Eskimo ----- is mighty cold_


And years later, I still chuckle at:
_"She cost more but she love you long time.....boom boom."_


----------



## Verisure (Mar 10, 2021)

ohioboy said:


> 2939.04 Compensation - prohibition of repeated service in same term.
> 
> The compensation of grand jurors shall be fixed by resolution of the board of county commissioners, not to exceed forty dollars for each day's attendance, payable out of the county treasury. Except in counties of less than one hundred thousand population according to the last federal census, in which counties the judge of the court of common pleas shall make rules in the judge's own county applicable to subsequent grand juror and *petit juror *service, a person who has served as a grand juror at a term of court is prohibited from serving again, either as a grand juror or *petit juror* in that jury year in which the service is rendered or in the next jury year. The person is entitled to a certificate of excuse or postponement in the same manner as a petit juror. The court of common pleas may order the drawing of a special jury to sit at any time public business requires it.


Amazing. I never knew that. Thank you. I guess it's one of those borrowed legal or semi-legal terms such as _"force majeure" "par avion" and "modus operandi". _


----------



## ohioboy (Mar 10, 2021)

Verisure said:


> Amazing. I never knew that. Thank you. I guess it's one of those borrowed legal or semi-legal terms such as _"force majeure" "par avion" and "modus operandi". _


You are welcome. How about "Corpus Delicti", or "The body of the crime". This does not refer to a human body as some might think.


----------



## Verisure (Mar 11, 2021)

ohioboy said:


> You are welcome. How about "Corpus Delicti", or "The body of the crime". This does not refer to a human body as some might think.


I've heard of it but I had to look it up just now to see what it means. Anyway, I was pretty sure it didn't mean a woman with a luscious body.


----------

